# Best Linux OS ???



## bravo007 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello Friends!!!
I am Win XP Professional SP2 user. But willing to switch to *Linux*.
Reason is I’m fed up with the *Stop Error* (Blue Screen). PC getting restarted suddenly.
I tried a lot to solve the problem but couldn’t succeed.
So willing to switch to Linux.
Can you plz tell me which is the *best Linux OS*. And will this prob of stop error can arise in Linux too.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*

Try Fedora linux 10..It wouldnt kill your hard disk if its laptop


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*



bravo007 said:


> Hello Friends!!!
> I am Win XP Professional SP2 user. But willing to switch to *Linux*.
> Reason is I’m fed up with the *Stop Error* (Blue Screen). PC getting restarted suddenly.
> I tried a lot to solve the problem but couldn’t succeed.
> ...


Its called BSOD (blue screen of death)
Still, just coz your PC is giving BSODs doesn't mean that it is XP at fault, so it is a bit too soon to say that "I'll chuck XP as it is giving BSODs and use Linux". If it is a hardware prob, then even Linux OS will give an error.

Still, to answer your question,
Ubuntu (for a relatively new PC) or Mint (for a slightly older PC) are the best options for some one new into Linux. Even OpenSUSE is good.

Please run a search of the dozens of threads on this forum which have already answered that "Best Linux " query.


----------



## bravo007 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*



esumitkumar said:


> Try Fedora linux 10..It wouldnt kill your hard disk if its laptop



Im having desktop pc


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*

OpenSUSE 11.0 or Ubuntu 8.10
See the Open Source FAQ section for installation and multimedia guides for these distros.

PS: OpenSUSE 11.1 is releasing in 24 hours


----------



## Garbage (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*



NucleusKore said:


> OpenSUSE 11.0 or Ubuntu 8.10
> See the Open Source FAQ section for installation and multimedia guides for these distros.
> 
> PS: OpenSUSE 11.1 is releasing in 24 hours


yeh, me also waitning for OpenSuSE 11.1!

BTW, Ubuntu 8.10 for new-comers IMO.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*

But guys, dont you think it's a little bit too fast to ditch XP b'coz of its BSOD and use Linux? I mean, what if it is a genuine hardware fault? wont Linux also have a problem? (it wont show BSOD, but will show a prob, wont it?)


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*

Yeah that's the point. Try Linux, see it as a hardware fault, change hardware and get back to XP.

@bravo007, I think the newly released Linux Mint 6 would be a good tryout for you.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux OS ????????????*

^^
Exactly.
@bravo007, 
If you can wait for another 24 hours, OpenSUSE will release its new version by then and you can try it out.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2008)

I would recommend Mint 6.0 or Fedora 10.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 17, 2008)

bravo007 said:


> Hello Friends!!!
> I am Win XP Professional SP2 user. But willing to switch to *Linux*.
> Reason is I’m fed up with the *Stop Error* (Blue Screen). PC getting restarted suddenly.
> I tried a lot to solve the problem but couldn’t succeed.
> ...



So a windows refugee


Hmm........don worry........go for Ubuntu or Madriva..........i recommend Madriva ad it is quite similar to XP in some things like interfaces,etc


----------



## baccilus (Dec 17, 2008)

Linux Mint 6 any day.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 17, 2008)

Whatever works for you is good


----------



## bravo007 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hello Friends!!!!
Thanks a lot for your replies*
*I'm going to opt Ubuntu 8.10 or Opensuse 11.1*


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2008)

^ so you've managed to shortlist... thats a good beginning 

amongst Ubuntu n Open Suse... i'd say you should go for Ubuntu 8.10...


----------



## Rahim (Dec 18, 2008)

Download the Live CD a.k.a. Desktop CD and boot from it and check if all your hardwares are supported without installing Linux itself. If everything is alright then go ahead and double click the "Install" button on the Desktop 

Ubuntu Live CD

openSUSE 11.0

You have to choose between KDE 4 or GNOME as your Desktop Environment and choose the download link accordingly.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 18, 2008)

I suggest Opensuse 11.1 although it always failed to install on my lappu *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys22.gif


----------



## Sathish (Dec 18, 2008)

though i am not an experienced user in linux, my advice is to stick with Gnome and do not go for KDE.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 18, 2008)

^Eye candy of KDE 4 might prove too hard to resist for him


----------



## Sathish (Dec 18, 2008)

font rendering in KDE is not as good as in gnome.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 18, 2008)

^^Rofl  Now from where that come from ?


----------



## Sathish (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry for offtopic post..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

Linux Mint 6 or OpenSuSE 11.1.
DONT get Fedora or Ubuntu if you are afraid of BSODs.


----------

